# The Mens 2ww



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Lads
Well, Jo and I picked up the kids this morning !!
Jo had 2 very good embryos put back, so begins the dreaded 2 week wait. I hate it !!!

We are both very positive and quite confident, but as you know, not too confident just in case !!
I think we all try to create a safety net so we don't fall too far.
But things are looking good, so this may be the one, I hope so.

Thanks for the support you have given us, and I wish John, Dougie and all the other boys in the 2ww the very best of luck. 

Take it easy

Paul

ps. do any of you other boys get to do nipple watch during the 2ww !!!
Jo gets me to check for nodules, it's great.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Paul

(.)(.) As long as it is just watching!!!!!!!

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Does anyone remember an episode of Steptoe and Son
when the old boy was upstairs faking a bad back.
He used to bang on the floor and his son, Harold, use to run around after him. Hmmm seems familiar at the moment !!

Jo has even got me reading the posts out to her,so she doesn't have to move off the sofa !!
Made my first shepherds pie last night, not bad either.
She asked me to pass the remote for the TV last night, IT WAS 2 INCHES AWAY FROM HER HAND !!!!

The thing is, I really don't mind as it is for a good cause.

Started talking to the kids through her belly button at the moment, telling them to hang on in there !! 
God I would get some stick if my mates found out, good job you lot understand. Don't you ?? LMAO.

Hope you are all well.

Hang on to your dreams.

Paul


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Paul
I think your enjoying every minute of it.

You do realise it will be like this for the full 9 months and then for at least 6 months after. LMAO

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jac
If only you knew, Paul use to call our embies at one stage Ronnie and Reggie...........................how weird is that ......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

my dw and I started our 2ww on Monday so we're not too far behind y'all.

Same old, same old here only I have to click the mouse for her rather than pass the remote (tv went out the window when ff came through the door!)

As you'll all know, there's an immense satisfaction of careing for our ladies, but at this time it takes on an even greater meaning and if we're honest, we love it! (don't we?) Hunter gatherers become home maker carers and it feels so good............ might take it up for a living(hmmmm).

Anyway, don't let the ladies know we feel this way or membership to the bad boy freternity will be revoked, PERMINENTLY!

Best of luck to all

Catch[br]Posted on: October 15, 2003, 10:01:16 AMHey Chase,

just a quick question about this Jamie Oliver and Ainsely harriet thing.................. does that mean flicking the 'Chicago' dvd on is out of the question? (note to self, must see GP about getting some of these Male hormones for myself!)

Looks like my wait is gonna be that bit longer this month as dw has decided not to test at all until 2/11 when we return from France. Not quite sure where her will powers gonna come from (or how much that'll cost me) but rest assured I'm not looking forward to a 'bon voyage'!

btw, did take your tipon holding breath and counting backwards. extremely blue lips and renditions of Madonna's like a virgin were the results. can't believe I got all the way back to 1982!

Catch[br]Posted on: October 15, 2003, 05:34:42 PMGood morning

Been trying to log on here for ages this morning but system was down or something so had to find something else to do. Normally this is no problem as my dw has a list longer than my arm but she was sleeping!

This lead to another dilema....... what can I do that's quiet?.............. I know, I'll lay a laminate floor!!!!!! (whooops).

Well........ She's awake NOW!

Oh am I gonna pay for this, she has really bad ov pains and feels like ****, it seems the 13 hours sleep she just got wasn't enough!

(great thing about bms is what u can away with without a headache appearing from nowhere!)

Oh well................................ where's me 'ammer?

Catch[br]Posted on: October 16, 2003, 11:48:43 AMHi Chase,

trying to make the most of this sleeping thing but keep finding myself on ff!

Sounds like Jac has my problem, insomnia, or is it just that little J is keeping her awake through the night?

I started reading Thomas Hardy novels to try and bore myself to sleep, that was 11 years ago and I'm such a huge fan now I can just never put them down! Now have eveything he ever wrote, have visited his old house in Dorset, been to the pub in "The Mayor of Casterbridge", etc, etc..... Funny, 18th Century literature just doesn't fit in with the rest of my life but I suppose we all find passions in perculiar places!

ttfn

Catch


----------



## john (Nov 14, 2002)

thanks chase for the pm ,im sure we are mates ,nice to know you care , hope Jaqson's keepin you two up , spend every precious moment you can with him both of u.

Paul and Jo ,take care both of u got my fingers crossed and thinking of you both every day. Watched John Wilson on the fishing channel the other night Paul, what a shile of pite mate, stroking fishes and stuff. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again, sorry i dont post much ,like to speak face to face to people.

Tony and Mel . hope u two are ok keep me posted through Carol.

P.S. has Tony still got the football up his shirt. Hope tony gets this message as i know he doesnt like to lerk in the mens area ,just knocks about with the girlies.


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

John
So sorry to hear the news mate.
I get the same sinking feeling when I hear that the treatment has not worked for others as I do when it doesn't work for Jo and I. 
I had the right hump went Jo told me, it makes me so f...ing angry.

Take care man.

Thinking of you and Carol, look after yourselves.

If you need to chat we are here for you.

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

John & Carol,

just wanted to say how sorry Angie and I are too.

I've only been posting on here for a short while but it feels like I have new friends all over and to see these friends dreams shattered is unbearable. 

I only hope the two of you know that though strangers we may be, we send love and 's to you.

God bless and keep you

Catch
x


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi lads,
Well, it's nearly time to do the dreaded test - due on Saturday.
Jo is convinced that it hasn't worked yet again.
I hope she is wrong, but if anyone is going to know it's her. But until we see a negative result my fingers are staying firmly crossed.
All the excitement just f..ks off at this point and you are just hoping and praying for a positive.
I haven't concentrated at work for weeks (actually that's nothing new !!)
We have decided that if it doesn't work then we will try and forget everthing until after Crimbo and then look at the situation then.
Either, one more (last) go or pursue the adoption route.
Jo said this morning that when she thinks of adopting she gets excited because there will be an end result and that's a great way of looking at it, she has got a good point. (Don't tell her I told you so !) LOL.
Can't believe what she has put herself through over the last few of years, it just shows you how much determination she (and all the girls on the site) have.

I'll let you guys know what happens.
And I am staying positive until Saturday.

Cheers

Paul

*John* hope you are ok (stupid question really).
*Catch* good luck.
*Dougie* well done mate, it gives us all hope.
*Chase * give the little fella a hug from me

*Do you think if it has failed that I could arrange to be left in a room with that guy that killed the baby the other day !!*


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Paul,

Sorry to intrude in the 'mens' room, but just wanted to send you my very best, for the big fat +ve result that I truely hope you and Jo get on Saturday! Hang in there and keep up those +ve  vibes! I aint heard the fat lady sing!

And as for arranging for you to be in the same room as the guy that killed his baby the other day - I'm sure we'd do our best to try and sort it for you! No amount of obsene words could describe that animal right now - in fact even to refer to him as an animal is not fair!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Y'all,

just wanted to say good uck to all who're testing over the next 8 days or so, looking forward to hearing all the news when I get back.

Take care

catch
^cool^


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys.
Sorry I haven't posted since it all went wrong, just trying to focus on getting on with life at the moment.
I was still hopeful until Saturday morning when Jo did the test !! 

Looking back over the last few years and what we have been through, we have got something so special and I am so proud to have Jo as my wife.

My calender at work (for the month of Oct) says, 
"Inspiration can be found in those things closest to us"
Could not be more appropriate at the moment.

Our family picnic at Hever Castle will have to wait a bit longer. But we are so determined that will will get there, one way or another.

We are going to have a break from it all until the new year and then "we'll be back" !!

Thank you all for your messages of support, as always.
They do help a lot.

I'll have to come up with a "Dear Deidre" to cheer us up !!

I want to thank Tony & Mel for creating this site.
It's at times like this that you really appreciate what they have created and what a great help it is to all of us that use it. Thanks guys.

Good luck to everyone and take care. 

Speak to you soon.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi All,

Well, fish weren't the only things we returned from France without. We had been hoping to make our return journey as 3 but sadly came back just the two of us again (wonder if sea france would've charged us extra?) The evil  came to visit on Tuesday, she'd been due on Monday and Angie had showed no signs of her arrival so you can just imagine how excited we were feeling (I know you've all been there!) so a poor week became unbearable. Angie begged me to get her on a plane on Tuesday night and just bring her home, she is devastated, doing all the usual incoherant babbling, I hate to see her like this! 

I persuaded her to stay partly because I had so much work to do at the fishery and couldn't let my best mate down, but also because it kept her away from things for a while, even the deer visiting the lake in the mornings for a drink were just deer visiting the lake in the morning (they had been the most beautiful creatures who were kind enough to grace us with a glimpse of nature's finest the previous days!) 

I'm not sure if I did the right thing now, I sure feel guilty as hell for it but we'll get through it. I suppose one good thing about this clomid is that you just haven't the time to think about things because as soon as old flo's here it's back to the monthly routine and preparing for this months chance!

So another circuit on the merry-go-round begins, another ride on the roller-coaster, fingers crossed for us all eh?

Paul, my calendar for November says "when the box is heavier than you are strong, ask for help", I hope you know we're here for you!

Catch
^cool^


----------



## barney rubble (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi All

I've just stumbled across this board as i've been with the ladies before.

I've read some of the funniest things here and it cheers me up no end.
We've just tested +ve and are waiting for a scan on 1st December to see if everythings ok..
We had 2 embies put in (bam bam & pebbles)

Good Luck to everyone
Barney Rubble
[br]Posted on: November 15, 2003, 07:11:43 PMHi Chasejac
My wife doesn't really use this site, but when she does she goes in under my nickname.
most people know her as Betty Rubble....
just been down the pub yo watch England try and play football.........not

Barney Rub


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Barney.............. and welcome to the mens room,

So what's this thread all about?..................... Well it's the Domain of all things masculin, where the ff Adonis' get together to put the world to rights, answer questions which have been unanswered throughout the ages, stamp our authority on all things girly and prove our supreme superiority.

When we've done that we talk about fishing, wheely bins, making films, nightmare journeys to go and spank the monkey (sorry to be graphic) and anything else we can come up with, but at least we FEEL like we're doing the first paragraph's things!!

Really good to have a new bloke in here, huge congrats on your recent success! Look forward to chatting more.

Catch
^cool^


----------



## barney rubble (Jun 23, 2003)

Chase

i'm over here.................................................or here

how's the black hole. anyone interesting in there..??

1 week to go until the 5 week scan...
maybe twins (Pebbles & Bam Bam) - OMG.
that'll mean Bet will be getting me to decorate the spare babies room...

are you still checking the (.)(.) 
I had a good apprentiship during 2ww but alas it's over.
stil looking for an excuse to look .... LOL

later dude (just watched Finding Nemo)
Barney Rubble


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Chase.......................................................?

You there big man?

The catch meister's back in town but feeling down!!!!

Have posted in the clomid section explaining what's been happening, maybe you could take a look and pass on some words of wisdom to sooth the pain?

Be waiting to hear from you!

^cool^

Catch[br]Posted on: May 04, 2004, 10:55:14 PMThanks Chase,

knew you'd be there for me mate!

been trying to busy myself t take my mind off it all, what with moving it's been easy to find plenty to do. feel a little embarrased to be drilling holes in front wall for our little 'welcome' sign with tears rolling down my face.!

Why is it that as times like these everyone else is pregnant? On the TV, in the news papers, in the post office, in the supermarket, on the high street............... is it wrong to be so envious?

losing it a little me thinks!

later dude

^cool^

Catch


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Catch
So sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you both.
The whole IVF thing is like one big rollercoaster - up in the clouds one minute and at rock bottom the next.

Jo and I are on our six attempt at the moment (half way through treatment) and your emotions just run wild.

I can kind of understand what you are feeling:-
On our third try we were told everything was fine during one scan and were asked to go back to the hospital later in the afternoon to get confirmation from the main man.
We spent a couple of hours looking around Ikea at the baby stuff, cotts, star shaped lights, cuddly toys etc.
On our return to the hospital we were told that the pregnancy was not viable and the embryo had died.
Apparently the heartbeat we had seen was an echo from Jo's heart.
I will never forget the feeling I had at that precise moment. Not just for me, but trying to understand how Jo must have felt.

It may not seem possible at the moment but you will get over it mate, the scar will not heal but it will get smaller with time. 
Please try to stay positive and be there for each other.

Take care of yourselves.

Keep in touch.

All the best 

Paul


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Paul,

thanks a lot mate..... it's hard to remember that there's so many people been through, and going through, this very same thing! I think when we're hurting it makes us very selfish at times!!

I think we're kinds coming to terms with the whole thing a little, we're off to majorca next Saturday for some sun, sea and sand to try to get our heads around it and to spend some time alone.

Will be in touch when we're back to let you know how things are going.

Thanx again,

^cool^

Catch[br]Posted on: May 07, 2004, 09:57:30 AMJac,

That was beautiful! (more tears on my cheeks!)

Thank you so much, thanks for having the time to care, and to share. Thank you ff, it amazes me every day this web site. So many wonderful, wonderful people.

Best wishes to little Jaqson x

^cool^

Catch


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2003)

Catch
You both have a wonderful holiday, you deserve it after all you have been through, all the very best mate.
Jac
A wonderful post as always, you are a very special person.
Give Jaqson a big hug from me.

Take care guys
Paul


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Just wanted to send you guys a big (((((((((hug)))))))) from me, it's great that you too can get comfort from each other....i just wish that Dave would open up & post as i know he hurts deep down inside.

As usual a thought provoking & inspiring post from Jac..Thanks Jac you're a star xxxxxx

Catch.......i hope you have a good holiday,take time to re-charge your batteries & enjoy your time together & as Jac says "keep hope in your heart" xxxxxxx

Paul......you always touch my heart,you are such an open person & i love people especially men who can open up their hearts & say how they really feel, it's takes a real man to do that & i totally admire you.
You & Jo are such a special couple who have made me feel ashamed of myself & my feelings at times,you are so strong & so unselfish when you have been through so much yourselves.......i'm hoping & praying with all my heart that this cycle is the one for you......i'm so sure it will be   

Hever Castle is still waiting for you guys  ....Good luck to you both xxxxxx

luv&hugs juel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## g (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all,

My wife 'g' showed me this site today.  Our hearts go out to you all wherever you are sitting on the rollercoaster.  

We are off to basting no.3 tomorrow (once more, into the breech and all that) then away to Paris, City of Luvvie's for some R & R (whatever that is).  

Hopefully the hormones can settle down a little and g's too.
On our return I must remember where I stashed the sharp things, throwables and cat!

Best wishes to one and all,
'N'


----------

